

Airbnb Tech Talk: Spike Brehm on Backbone, Node.js, and Single-Page Apps - frontendbeauty
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/2d5sndfza-tech-talk-spike-brehm

======
jasonkb
Any idea why Google Chrome asks "This page is in Indonesian. Would you like to
translate it?"

<http://cl.ly/image/0a37411l3F41>

------
binarray2000
For the past talks check (including this one, when it happens :) ):
<http://www.airbnb.com/techtalks>

------
zdwalter
I love this tech stack.

